# What has this generation become?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You cant trust anyone, they make promises they dont keep. Tell you what you want to hear. Act like they care. Then shank you in the face and you never saw it coming.

I have hired some decieving workers this past year and no one keeps to their word. People lie like its natural to them. You cant trust a word anyone says.

I blame myself, I want to trust it's my nature to trust. And vermon find me and take advantage of it. 

I have had 3 people lie, deceit, tell me what I want to hear and break there word, I have fought and fought just to get a paddock done.

What is wrong with people??!! More so What is wrong with me!?!! that I cant see through their lies?

I refuse to change my nature and become them, so I am done with dealing with players and thiefs!! I feel like there is no one in this world you can even trust to hire to do a job without "Whats In IT for Me!!! What more can I take or not do, and steal.

I have had so much drama from liers, players, crackheads, and selffish inconsiderate less then humans beings, I cannot believe that this is what society has become!!! It makes me sick!!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to you.
I understand your frustration. 
The hard part is not letting it change who we are.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. It's so good to see you!! I have missed your posts!!

2. People suck. The only thing wrong with this planet? It's full of people.
I am not sure I am the one to give advice, as I have this HUGE pointy thing sticking out of my back right now....

I am reading a lot about sociopath's, anti-social disorders, psychopaths, etc.
Learning to see what the "obvious" ques are so that I am more careful with whom I give a half ounce of trust too.....

I am so sorry.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Learn to trust and follow your gut instincts with people! 

Read a few books on reading body language.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, but I thought sheep were more trustworthy than goats. Can't trust a goat no further than you can throw it, actually not even that far. Eat your wallet if you are not careful.

Hope your today is better than your yesterday.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

That's exactly why a lot of stuff I want to do around here doesn't get done. Hang in there. Prosecute anyone that steals from you, even if it's family or friends!! I sure they aren't the one's that are doing it but you know what I mean. Don't let anyone get away with it. Maybe get workers to sign a contract even if it is a simple hand written one.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

All that above and when you do find someone that's an honest person with good work ethics, keep them in your life circle. We, us, them are out there, there's just a lot of weeds that you have to go through to find the flowers!!! :goodjob:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> Learn to trust and follow your gut instincts with people!
> 
> Read a few books on reading body language.


Read it, the problem is they have too...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I am all of those--OK not a crack head, just a cracked head. There are two people that I turn to get stuff done, when I have fooled myself that I could do it 
"when I get caught up", except that I never get caught up. A hundred little things becomes a noose and I just dangle in the wind. 

These two people, not related just know how to dive in, simplify and get things done, while I scratch my head and think, "well I'll be....why couldn't I see that, do that." "Why didn't I call them sooner?"

One is full of "try" and will back away from nothing. He will not quit, as more machinery and outdoor sills. The other is carpenter gifted. Both exceed my abilities and expectations and I tell them that. They often under-charge me for the satisfaction that I get. More times than not, I pay them more then what they asked for. I know where and how they spend it and I like that too.

I called one this week to change the hinge and hardware on the farmhouse door that seems to always catch the wind and break things. I have known that I need to quit fighting it and get it done. I called Ed, (name changed). I asked if he would be willing to work on something so little. He said he would come take a look. 

I knew that this was my moment, while he was on the phone--the words came pouring out of me. I also said that the trim boards on the calf shelter were rotting fast because of my pour skills an lack of flashing, I added that the door latch hardware needed to installed on the line-shack door that I made and hold closed with a tie strap, fix a cover over a window well, and two more things that I have blanked on. I will show up soon and everything will be magically done and I will have to call him to send me a bill. I will add a little to what he charges me. Because they know how to do things better and faster than me, it saves me.

Sometimes I feel that I can't afford it, but when I am done, the weight lifted is huge.

These people are out there.

Hope the diaper fillers are gaining.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry Fowler you had to deal with (self censured) recently. I had a stupid encounter with a lady recently (my fb friends know what I am talking about), troubles at work and at school and I was very disappointed and made me re-thing my values and of course my personality. I am way more pessimistic about ppl then you are after your recent ordeals. So, I guess you are doing well 
Keep your head up!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I am in the same boat Fowler. I am much too trusting and tend to take folks at face value. I've gotten burned so many times because of this that I end up not hiring stuff done. Just like.....I need some major remodeling work done on my little cabin. I just can't bring myself to start trying to weed out the crooks and con artists. I'd really much rather pay someone to do it, but will likely end up doing it myself though I really don't have time.

I totally understand the not wanting to change your nature part. I am the same way. I have had to just accept that in order to stay who I am that I am going to have to accept getting hurt/stomped on/cheated from time to time. I just can't go through life being suspicious and wary.

Edited to add: Which makes dating a special kind of scary.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Try a different generation? :heh:

Seriously, sorry about the troubles you're having. Hopefully you'll find a gem among one of the piles.

Or

You could always show them the cellar and let them know that's where they'll end up if they whiz you off. And mean it.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

This concerns me everyday Fowler , I dont want to be a sour old lady but I really cant deal with people. The selfishness and inability to take responsibility is overwhelming . The lack of manners is amazing , people cant even " wait their turn" or "treat others as you want to be treated ". I cant even stand sharing the roadways with most of the drivers out there. Stop texting and driving like your trying to kill me , its not my fault you are late for work. 

The stealing , lying and blaming are rampant. You are not getting paid to diddle about on your phone all day !

I am sure my grandparents said the same thing about " us " so I try not to let it bother me. I spend a lot of time alone and am happy to do so


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Read it, the problem is they have too...


Realize thart you can't change other peoples behavior BUT you can change how you react to them!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

On the other hand, I am going to the college graduation for a young fellow this week end. He got decent grades in HS, earned a small scholarship, got into a good liberal arts college that has a fine record for sending grads to graduate school. 

He got a job and paid his own way after his first semester. Worked all the way thru, spent one summer at the Mo. statehouse, another as an intern in Holland, a third as an intern for Target stores. He has a job promised and will graduate Summa Cum Laude. Not all the young ones are deadbeats. This one is still a little naive (older girlfriend) but he'll come around just fine.

Second example: When I'm gone I have to have someone feed the stock and gather the mail, the eggs, the paper, water he plants, etc. The young man who did the chores for six or seven years now has a steady job, a wife and baby. The little girl who has the job now is also going to be a winner. She's not old enough to tend the cattle alone; her mama comes to be sure she's safe, and my dogs stay with her as if she were their own pet. Nothing bad is going to happen to her here.

There are still some winners to be found. 

Rain, rain, beautiful rain, keep on fallin'
Les


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> Realize thart you can't change other peoples behavior BUT you can change how you react to them!


So being polite and considerate, gets me "fake" people that end up being rude, lie, half truths, half jobs, promises, etc etc.....

They are professionals, they know how to say what you want to hear. Their players, tricksters....I control my myself. They see easy to manipulatate, because I'm so nice, easy going, TRUSTING.

So am I to call all up front liers!! When are you suppose to trust a human word? You cant anymore, this is the ME ME ME generation, and everyone has learned to be this way. I refuse to be assimulated, so I continue to be burned. Their is no honest people left. Everyone wants to do a half [email protected]@ job. Their is no guilt on their part, they seem to sleep good and move on to the next victim. People SUCK!!! And trying to figure out who to trust and who to not is difficult, because they all talk and act the same.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oxankle said:


> On the other hand, I am going to the college graduation for a young fellow this week end. He got decent grades in HS, earned a small scholarship, got into a good liberal arts college that has a fine record for sending grads to graduate school.
> 
> He got a job and paid his own way after his first semester. Worked all the way thru, spent one summer at the Mo. statehouse, another as an intern in Holland, a third as an intern for Target stores. He has a job promised and will graduate Summa Cum Laude. Not all the young ones are deadbeats. This one is still a little naive (older girlfriend) but he'll come around just fine.
> 
> ...


Its not just the ones in thier 30"s older workers have learned this too. Stick and move, stick and move. It seems like its the new way to do business, lie, steal, and your word means nothing. No one values their word. No morals, their is a sucker born every minute, so move on to the next.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

As one who is substantially in your same situation, I feel your pain. Finding reliable tradesmen is a sincere challenge. 

Here's the only method I've found that works. I have a few friends who are very exacting customers. They research the heck out of everyone and I let them evaluate tradesmen for me. Whatever service I'm looking for, I ask what outfit they've used that lived up to their standards. I've found a good carpenter and two reliable handymen using their advice. I stumbled on to a good tree guy and small engine guy myself and have shared their names with my friends. Now we all use them.

Still looking for a decent fencing contractor, though.

I'm sorry you've been taken advantage of in this way. It's most disheartening, and a special challenge for those of us trying to run a place by ourselves.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Its not just the ones in thier 30"s older workers have learned this too. Stick and move, stick and move. It seems like its the new way to do business, lie, steal, and your word means nothing. No one values their word. No morals, their is a sucker born every minute, so move on to the next.


My question, Fowler, is where to YOU find these people?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

You question why people are increasingly deceitful, lazy, selfish and generally a waste of blood and cells. I think because they believe there is no higher power/God and everything they do is justified in the pursuit of their own survival. 

I also think a lot of the people under 50 were raised by parents that were afraid to teach them right from wrong, honesty from deceit and empathy. I believe the older generation was scared if they bucked the current popular, palatable line of thought and culture that they might be rebuffed by their off spring. Maybe that is a valid concept but what we now have with a lot people is surely a sad state of affairs too. 

My own faith is not always that strong but I know, with out a doubt, if I didn't believe or search for God each day I would be less in all ways...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Fowler - its good to see you posting, missed you. 

I understand the problem you face. It does seem work ethic and ethics in general are sorely lacking nowadays. I'm surprised at the folks who deliver (if they show up) a half ass job and think they did so good they deserve a pat on the back as well as pay.

I worry about people coming to my place, it is very secluded and most do not even know there is a house here. I like it that way. I've had workers steal things.

So far word of mouth reference is the best way to find dependable workers.

Jackie


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

This is not directed at anyone on this thread, it is just how I i feel concerning quality help, honesty, and integrity. 

I have been on the other end of this stick . That is to say i show up with my own tools, the skills, and ambition to Get-R-Done. And guess what, they change their minds, or not this week how about next month! Or the best one is "well would you take a less amount if i pay in cash"!!! (When we agree in the beginning it would be cash cash) 

I lose the day, the momentum, and any respect I may have had for you. Plus you took valuable time from my life that i can not get back. News flash I have a life as well!

Do not mistake my quiet good naturedness for lack of caring or an easy jack over. 

1. I do everything except brain surgery, root canals, and engine work myself. LOL (more true than i care to think about)

2. I likely am one of the best resources you could likely every have in your circle of friends. If you are too blinded by past experiences or a chip on your shoulder then so be it. However don't complain you don't know anyone trustworthy ect... as you dismissed me easily. So be it. Your loss, my loss, our loss, but someone else will call and need a hand. 

Did i mention I have taken on jobs honestly just for the experience of doing them, and learning something new. So these people are out there, so when you find one treat them good, give them a referral, and make sure you let them know you appreciate the work and skill they bring to your table. Perhaps a honest and real friendship will develop and you can then barter for services or eggs, hunting, or wood, anything you or I need! :buds:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> My question, Fowler, is where to YOU find these people?


 
They advertise, friend of a friend, how does one find users and theifs? It's not like I searched for them on purpose...LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dawgs, my own kids are that way. That's what makes it sad. Ask DD to do something, shell do it, IF she don't forget. Call boy. He answers, says ill call you right back,. Hardly ever does, and when it does, its 1/2 to a day later. Said he was coming out to help me load machinery for the sale 3 weeks before due date. Fri before the week before the sale, I call asking him when hel l be here. Ah dawgs, I gotta work tomorrow and Sun, so I had to load it all myself.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

They have contractor licenses? Run their contractor # through the database. Ask for references and ask those people to see the contractor's work. That gets rid of fake references.

Signed contract stipulating beginning and finish date, and payment, no more than 20% throughout the job. Balance upon completion to your satisfaction. 

You are the boss, know exactly what you want done and have it written out, drawn out, listed in order then gone over verbally so there is no misunderstanding. This is part of the contract.

Do not hire friends, friend of friends, family, or men who are trying to get into your bed or your fridge.


It seems whenever I'm knocked a bit off-kilter by the lack of personal integrity, the mean-spiritedness nastiness of people, the cheats and liars who mess with people's lives for fun, when it seems all I see is rats, raccoons, snakes, shrews, coyotes, vultures, chicken hawks and vampires swirling around me........

The random acts of loving kindness among the prey, often strangers to each other, brings back my hope and joy for the world.

BE the person you would want in your life. Trust your gut as you measure people to you. Set your boundaries and don't be afraid to enforce them.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura, good advice, unfortunetly you get it does not always work out that way, and the devil wears a diguise. And they dont show their true self till its too late.
And I am the person I want in my life, people are deceitful, and you cant always see through that. I am trusting, I trust that they are. So I get screwed


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Ya ole FowlerFlower,,,

I knew you'd show up and cheer this place up!!!!!,,,,,,Huh???,,What???,,,She's grumpy??

Naw,,can't be,,,,,well Okay,,,I'll wait,,maybe the next thread,,

Uh,,,nevermind,,,,,I mean HI,,,,

:sing:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

just keep being you....dont let it change you.....if it changes you then 
"they" win....and we cant have that happening.....one foot in front of the other and keep after it is all any of us can do .


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I say.... Learn from your mistakes, not everybody is trust worthy. I trust very few


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Fowler, good to see you! Sorry for your troubles, but boy can I relate, lol! I thought I'd be SO far ahead on my place by now, but I counted on hiring people who would actually work and HELP me...and that has just NOT happened. 

In seven years out here, I have not found ONE single person who did what they said they would and what they were paid to do, who showed up on time or called if they were going to be late...or just didn't show up at all. Not one kept their word, all lied about their skills and the quality of their work, and some even tried to change the deal in the middle...while doing a p-poor job! 

A couple even tried to charge me more once the job was done, even though it was done horribly, took five times longer than they said it would (do to hem hawing around, not actually more work) and even though the work was so poor it had to be torn down or redone! I've also had things broken without so much as a "sorry", as well as stolen by these pillars of society, lol.

It's not one particular generation either, some are in my generation (I'm 58) or even older! By nature, I'm a very friendly, outgoing, optimistic kind of person, but even I'm getting cynical and just want to completely shut myself off from the outside world. I'm just so tired and beaten down by the constant vigilance of self-preservation and the lack of making any progress due to my health issues and the lack of reliable help. I don't LIKE having to be on guard all the time and not trusting anyone!!!

Even with my issues, I can work circles around anyone I've hired, man, woman or teen, even though I feel like I'm only at 25% of my normal capacity, and sometimes I feel like I'm the only one left in the world who keeps their word and expects to give an honest day's work for an honest day's pay. I don't pay cheap either, I've paid as much as $25 an hour for simple labor that should be minimum wage type stuff or not much more, hoping THAT would get me some reliable help, and I still get taken to the cleaners!

For the record, I find these people occasionally through ads on Craigslist or in the phone book, but mostly through neighbors' references, feed store references, Atwood's or TSC references, church references, etc. I can't even figure out why anyone would refer these people unless they figure they got taken so they might as well pass it on, lol!  Amazingly, even though I figured they might be rip-offs, the Craigslist ads have been my "best" finds so far, though that's not saying much!

I've been pretty ill for the past couple of months and still recovering slowly, and I see another summer ahead without a decent garden, no orchard, still no chicken, rabbit or goat setup or a million other things I want to accomplish, and I'm just about ready to throw in the towel!

Well, that was a rant and a half, wasn't it??? ROFL!! Sorry, I didn't even see that coming, lol, but thanks for letting me get that off my chest, whew! :grin: I wish I had some advice for you, as well as myself, but I'm just totally at a loss. It's a sad, sad world we live in these days.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

You find what you're looking for. There's a lot of good people in this world. (ducking)


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

God! I've missed you, Poolicious! Seems like one of those things where family only see each other at funerals.

I hate that you're going through all this............ When times are tough the scammers seem to breed like rabbits. It's especially tough if you don't have the time, or circle, to do like Raeven said. Hang in there. You wouldn't have made it this far if you didn't have stick-to-itiveness. (it's in the dictionary...at least it's in mine)

Texas is just a tad more than a long commute, or I'd offer my help. Even without that personal tour of the hayloft.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

wyld thang said:


> You find what you're looking for. There's a lot of good people in this world. (ducking)


No need to duck Wyld, lol! I used to believe that and had great luck when I lived in California and Colorado. It's no secret that I hate Oklahoma, and this is one of the reasons. If there ever were any good people here, I think most of them moved away during the dust bowl, and the rest are staying very well hidden for their own protection, ROFL!

Even as a kid, I always felt there was just something wrong with Oklahoma and that people everywhere couldn't be like this (although it is definitely worse now than it was then). As I got older and lived in different places, I discovered I was right! When I moved to Colorado, it was like a whole 'nother planet, and my sister agreed. We could never figure out exactly how to describe it to friends who've never been anywhere but Oklahoma, but there's just a whole different attitude and way of life here.

The only place I can imagine would be as good or better than Colorado would be the Pacific Northwest, which is why I want to move there so badly, lol. You're living in a veritable utopia, so you can't really compare that to here.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

it's ok callie  I was just thinking of my own experience, after all that's what we all do


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Callie I am right there with you, and kisses to you karl!! Sorry but I have lost faith in people so I am having a funeral for believing that people have a concious or morals.  I work a fulltime job, raise sheep, and in my spare time help my daughter with her twin baby girls and 2 yr old son. Then try to make an appearence to my other grandsons that I adore. Life has been busy, I trust that the people I hire do their job and do it right. I trust too much and I work to hard at living the life I love. I have learned being a women, men feel they can charm, promise, and do half the work, or do it wrong and then charge you for their stupidity and if you demand it be corrected....they just leave, now it cost more to hire another to finish and fix their mess. And wyld, ur comment struck me wrong, so I am going to assume good intent  

I am just fed up with how people treat people, this is not how I want to live always being supious and on gaurd constantly. And thank you all for letting me vent and advice. I will fling poo later, gotta go put up the dogs and bed.....lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

One idea is to call local colleges or high schools and see if there are any serious agriculture students that are willing to work for the experience and college money. Don't EVER pay ANYONE until the job is fully done and approved of!!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

COsunflower that is a great idea.
I work at a vocational high school. The agribusiness students take on jobs in the community under the direction of the Instructor for the cost of supplies. 
Is there a vocational school in your area fowler?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I was dealing with professional people (so I thought) to put up a cedar and t post fence, which needed a tractor/post hole digger/ fence stretcher and knowledge of fencing with corner H post and center H post made out of cedar, not something I need a bunch of teens doing.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I still have more fencing to do, I hope I have learned from having the wool pulled over my eyes, but who's to say the next paddock I hire someone to do wont do the same, it seems no one takes pride in their work anymore. And as many fence people that I have talked to they all say and act the same. It's like buying the winning lotto ticket, its a gamble.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

On another note, this weekend I will be making my own cedar gate to match the opening. I'm trying to calculate how many fingers I may possibly lose/or bruise after this weekends adventure.....and will I need a sling shot to fling poo....LOL


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a problem finding these kind of workers also. I've been told I'm too nice and laid back. 

So, now I have to set really strong boundaries and expectations from the get go and stick to them. That seems to keep them at bay.

Those dishonest types will try to test you early, whether it's "oh gosh, I really have to leave early today for blah, blah, blah" or someone who tries to verbally convince me of what their character is like. Usually what is coming out of someone's mouth is a whole lot less meaningful than their actions and deeds. 

Last guy was actually an awesome worker. He showed up @ 6:30am and left by noon. Got everything done quickly and then some and was clean. 

Unfortunately, as it turned out; he's a pretty nasty alcoholic who regularly beat his wife and tried to kill his adult sons while we were 1200 miles away seeing family. Thank goodness for the few good neighbors I actually do have and my mom.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

I am sorry you are on such a dry spell as far as humanity is concerned. I too have experienced some ratty behavior. I still attribute a lot to the fact I am a woman...and therefore presumably stupid. I have had several recent experiences that are fresh in my mind. What is different is that the guy who took me for the biggest fool was probably in his fifties. A plumber. A whole rant could of been done from that gem of experience. But bottom line is I told him what I thought. Told him what I knew. Paid him his bill. And will never never never use him or his company again.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Huh. Didn't realize this was from the Singletree forum when I responded. Not single but good topic!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> On another note, this weekend I will be making my own cedar gate to match the opening. I'm trying to calculate how many fingers I may possibly lose/or bruise after this weekends adventure.....and will I need a sling shot to fling poo....LOL



ETA....timber tite screws are awesome


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.sussexgates.co.uk/


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rae's advice is spot on. Have you tried something like Angie's List? 

I've been blessed--I know many tradespeople and luckily they are all true to their word. I think that is a benefit to living suburban and also working in the same community--you get see each other all the time and word gets around quick who's good and who's not. I went to school with many of these folks and I look after their parents who come into the pharmacy. I couldn't imagine being at the mercy of the yellow pages.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Morning PF!, it's not just you, its just the way's of Humanity-Sad, but true*. If i were you, I would drive around the countryside, where you live-and see who has some of the finest fences around, and ask for references. Check with your friends who ranch-all of the locals-there has to be someone that can do the job-I am sure that there is someone ,that can fit the bill. I hope you can find relief. If all else fails, do it yourself, you will save on labor cost, and you can do it the way you expect it to be done* ( I reiterate what Rae, and Dim, have posted-there are still competent contractors out there-you may have to pay more-but you usually get what you pay for)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ummm,, I paid more then I would have for a differant contractor, so please dont assume that I paid for cheep labor, cause I didnt.

And thanks for the pics Elk. And all the advice.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

PF, I am sorry if my post sounded that way, I was not assuming that you did not pay a premium, for the work that was contracted. You must be very 'good natured', cause if I paid someone to do a job, they would want to make sure that I was pleased*,or else they would have to deal with my 'displeased side'-which is not so 'good natured'


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I once hired professionals. It turns out that they were wrestlers.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Midget wrestling in Jello!!! My fantasy come true!!!...LOL

It sucks the life out of me when I get upset, and then comes their talk around and switching my words and then frustration of them not wanting to listen to a WOMAN!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Midget wrestling in Jello!!! My fantasy come true!!!...LOL
> 
> It sucks the life out of me when I get upset, and then comes their talk around and switching my words and then frustration of them not wanting to listen to a WOMAN!!


I suggest that you might want to study assertiveness! No man has treated me with a lack of respect because I'm female in a long, long time. Mostly, it's how a woman presents herself.

I want to add what I just saw on FB.....Learn to say no without having to explain yourself!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Fowler said:


> It sucks the life out of me when I get upset, and then comes their talk around and switching my words and then frustration of them not wanting to listen to a WOMAN!!


Ah yes...now we get to the heart of the problem. While I love Texas, they need to take their attitude about women and shove it up their Austin  

I have given up on getting work or a reasonable price from folks unless I go through a man to get it done. I don't even attempt to look at cars without a man with me. He doesn't actually have to talk.....just be there. This part of the country is the worst about this attitude towards women.....and a single woman?.....have mercy!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

TxMex, do you really think I have that attitude? Lol
Ed


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

elkhound said:


> ETA....timber tite screws are awesome


Elkhound, an inspiration, thank you.
I took out all the lattice panels on my deck, they were old falling apart. I've been trying to think of something less traditional to fill in the spaces.
How do the timber tite screws work? Any designers out there want to try their hand at designing this?
Here is what I'm working with:

This is the back of the deck without the lattice. There is a top area that gives a little shade that overhangs the lower deck.
View attachment 28725

And we cut down trees this winter and have these thick branches that were left after the big trunks were cut into firewood for a friend.
View attachment 28726

How long do I need to let these dry before working with them, shrinkage etc?

I might have the means, motive and opportunity to make this work. Any suggestions?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

* What has this generation become?

*OhOh,,I know,,I know!!!!,,,

Older!!!

Right??,,was I right??,,Huh??
Did I win?? Do I get a kiss??:happy:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've found that being chummy seems to make some tradesmen think I'm gullible. I agree with checking out CB licenses. I do that as a matter of course. I'm usually cordial but aloof until the job is well underway and I have a better handle on the person with whom I am dealing. If things are going well, then homemade cinnamon rolls and the like will become part of the routine.

I respect any worker who doesn't ask me inside of 5 minutes how much acreage I have or doesn't ask me out on a date... surprising how often THAT happens, and I find it offputting. It's a business relationship. If things go well AFTER the work is done, I may be open to it. But don't ask until our business is concluded, ya know?

DIM, guys like you are worth their weight. When I find such a one, I treat him like the precious thing he is! Few and far between, I'm afraid. But they ARE out there, and maybe a little more common here in the PNW than in Texas.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

whiterock said:


> TxMex, do you really think I have that attitude? Lol
> Ed


Ed are you trying to :stirpot: ? Naughty boy!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Raeven said:


> I've found that being chummy seems to make some tradesmen think I'm gullible. I agree with checking out CB licenses. I do that as a matter of course. I'm usually cordial but aloof until the job is well underway and I have a better handle on the person with whom I am dealing. If things are going well, then homemade cinnamon rolls and the like will become part of the routine.
> 
> I respect any worker who doesn't ask me inside of 5 minutes how much acreage I have or doesn't ask me out on a date... surprising how often THAT happens, and I find it offputting. It's a business relationship. If things go well AFTER the work is done, I may be open to it. But don't ask until our business is concluded, ya know?
> 
> DIM, guys like you are worth their weight. When I find such a one, I treat him like the precious thing he is! Few and far between, I'm afraid. But they ARE out there, and maybe a little more common here in the PNW than in Texas.


Cinnamon rolls you say!!! Well i would consider that a bonus, and have to retaliate with a taste of my famous 5 hour apple/beer smoked Baby Back Ribs!! Of course, work would be finished just as the cool evening air evoked a mood of celebration of a job finished. My tools packed, payment made in full, and a teasingly slightly suggestive mention of joining in the destruction of said ribs to be enjoyed on Saturday afternoon in the park down the street!! 

Like i said above, no reason your carpenter cant be a friend, bad:happy2: cook, and have a sense of humor with a "kiss the cook" apron and wear it well!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It's not just a problem in the working world. There's a couple the kids and I started hanging around with that turned out to be takers. Once we stopped being so giving, surprise! We don't hear from them very much anymore. They are young...late 20s with a 7 month old baby. They aren't bad people they are just used to having everyone give them whatever they what without having to give back. It's hard to be a responsible person when you know there will always be someone there to bail you out. 


Mean people suck.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

calliemoonbeam said:


> When I moved to Colorado, it was like a whole 'nother planet,
> 
> The only place I can imagine would be as good or better than Colorado would be the Pacific Northwest,


I tend to agree with this. About half my famiy is from the PNW, the Penn to be more precise. The rest...North Dakota. Grew up in northern WI...and while the mid-northerners (me and such lol) are pretty tough, we are tough on everyone, we don't care what's between your legs.

Texas....whole other story. Most gender biased state I have ever been in that had an education level.

Thankfully I am in IT land...and even though my recent several month experience has taught me the very hard lesson to never ever ever ever trust a native texas christian business man.......ever. Entire families of them and the women are just as brainwashed. No wonder all these homegrowns think women are idiots..they've learned to be them.

I HAVE found a HUGE STASH of imports from Colorado and Portland, that not only think I'm awesome...they hug and have no idea (yet) why in the WORLD ANYONE would discount an accomplished IT professional simply because she has girl germs.

..and so I have come to the conclusion, if you want anything done in Texas, it needs to be from imports or the rare strong female that is keeping quiet not calling attention to herself just waiting in the wings to step out from the man or men holding her back.

There's a freaking bunch.

Also...Fowler....I have a busy day tomorrow with tech meetings and my girls are dancing tomorrow night.....but after you are done with gate building...if you need any dressings changed or simply can't walk anymore......I'll come over and feed for you...or just point and laugh and get you a glass of wine 

I wish I could make the fences you need....I'd come over and we'd have a blast.  ... and probably not walk right for a week and have sore thumbs and perhaps a sliver or 8 but we'd have a blast.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't believe that this thread has gone to three pages. I just want to note that Fowler is HAWT.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Callie, hope you are on the road to recovery. My first nurse and her husband live on Grand Lake and have had many disappointments trying to get help with the simplest tasks around their place, but it certainly isn't limited to OK. I tried to help a family in our little town, who kept showing up asking for money, but never actually made it to work. The man actually looked around and "joked" that it sure would be good for them if we dropped dead and they could have all our stuff! Paid twice as much for a poor fencing job by the husband of a coworker. On the other hand, hired a Hispanic patient who had just been laid off because of his diabetes, and before lunch he had the yard mowed and the drive leveled. Sure wish we hadn't loaned him to our pharmacist after his heart bypass - he has kept him busy ever since! Keep the faith, and you will find some wheat among the chaff.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Lying is natural. Easy tells that most people have....

- if they look up its a lie (creative center of brain is near the crown) if they look down its true (memory is closer to the base of the brain

- if they look you directly in the eye while saying it... Lies. Most people only make brief eye contact in normal conversation. Anything more than a heartbeat is probably a lie.

-touching their face/ blocking your eye contact= liar (women especially do this one)


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

gweny said:


> Lying is natural. Easy tells that most people have....
> 
> - if they look up its a lie (creative center of brain is near the crown) if they look down its true (memory is closer to the base of the brain
> 
> ...


This doesn't really apply in Texas. I was taught from the time I was knee high to look people directly in the eyes. I was told that not looking folks directly in the eyes was rude. Most other native Texans that I've met are the same way.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

TxMex said:


> This doesn't really apply in Texas. I was taught from the time I was knee high to look people directly in the eyes. I was told that not looking folks directly in the eyes was rude. Most other native Texans that I've met are the same way.


Yep,,Here in Wyoming also,,of course we are better at it, than Texans,,,,

Some people are so bashful,,they just can't look you straight in the eyes, it's not they are trying to deceive,,they are simply frightfully shy.

I've heard these same comments and complaints about my generation,,
Every generation is superior to the next,,just ask them...
Been the same throughout time,,,I predict it will continue,,

Now that I solved all this,,uh,,,You girls want to flirt??

:cowboy: :sing:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

TxMex said:


> This doesn't really apply in Texas. I was taught from the time I was knee high to look people directly in the eyes. I was told that not looking folks directly in the eyes was rude. Most other native Texans that I've met are the same way.


 
I don't trust anyone that doesn't look me in the eye. Period. In normal conversation. Now, if talking while working on something no problem.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have people giving me head nods all the time, my friend says it's because I stare at people until they make eye contact.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Westexas said:


> Callie, hope you are on the road to recovery.


It's slow going, but I'm hanging in there, lol. Just frustrated that it's set back my gardening and spring cleaning, argh. Thanks so much!  Sorry you're having the same problems with getting help, it seems to be a common thread, especially among women and especially here in the southern states, doesn't it?



gweny said:


> - if they look you directly in the eye while saying it... Lies. Most people only make brief eye contact in normal conversation. Anything more than a heartbeat is probably a lie.


I was also taught that not looking people in the eye while talking to them was rude...guess that makes me a liar, lol! I have noticed at times that some people are uncomfortable with a steady gaze though, so I will try to break it up a little, but then I wonder why THEY are so uncomfortable?? Maybe they're the liars, ha!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

gweny said:


> Lying is natural. Easy tells that most people have....
> 
> - if they look up its a lie (creative center of brain is near the crown) if they look down its true (memory is closer to the base of the brain
> 
> ...


I apologize for having to say what I am about to because it is going to inspire some cognitive dissonance on your part. And even though you have complete control over how you feel (and I do not), I most certainly could be blamed for "making" you feel a certain way.

So we are both at risk here....

But. Many many many studies have shown it's not about whether or not people look you in the eye. As a matter of fact, contrary to what we may have been brought up to know and understand...people look people straight in the eye when they want to convince someone of something...it has absolutely zero to do with whether they are telling the truth or not.

ZERO. In fact...I can tell when someone is lying because if I look them square in the eye.....they get nervous. I have great eyes. Eyes that can see right through you. Literally and figuratively.

A person, as they are facing you...if they look to your left...which is their right...and up...they are lying or imagining. THAT is the position people look in when they are making something up.

The opposite is when they are remembering something. Up and to your right (their left). It's called visual access feel free to look it up.

Staring someone down, looking into their eyes, is nothing more but a challenge. A challenge to them of whether or not they are going to believe you. Sorry ya'll who have been told it's a way to tell if someone is being honest. It's really not. If you look someone in the eyes (which you should be able to do if you are telling the truth) either way it is a challenge. This is why you don't look strange dogs in the eyes and stare them down. If they are aggresssive enough to accept your challenge, you may be in a bad position. But most dogs, like most people, are followers and not leaders...so it is easy to reason why most people haven't had an issue with certain people. Or dogs.


Your "creative center" of your brain...pseudo-sciencely IS your crown...which is the top of your head. But this understanding should never be confused with the ACTUAL thinking and imagination areas of our brain. Our "energy pathways" really have not much at all to do with our actual physiology.

We may very well be accessing our crown creative energy when imagining something, however, the visual cue that we are making something up or lying is not indicated by looking up.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

When my father taught me the value of a firm handshake and looking into someone's eyes, it was not about me telling the truth or them telling the truth. It was about standing behind what you are saying.

I.E. Accepting that you would be challenged and rising to that challenge because you believe in what you are saying.

That is actually much different than a "thermometer" of whether someone is lying or not.

When I shake a business man's hand and look him in the eye....how he responds tells me a lot. And most often...most often...I'm disappointed.

Soon as I find a man as strong as me....I'll get married again. 

Gonna be a loooooong wait


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

To a whole lot of people, looking them in the eye excessively is very rude. It is way too aggressive. I like to look at people's eyes, but not to have a staring contest. Typical, trustworthy people, have normal eye movement. I tend to look at people's lips, as I've always been handicapped in the hearing department and have a hard time following consonants. If you determine a person's trustworthiness by their ability to maintain solid eye contact, I wouldn't call you an idiot, but certainly ill informed.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

WhyNot said:


> I apologize for having to say what I am about to because it is going to inspire some cognitive dissonance on your part. And even though you have complete control over how you feel (and I do not), I most certainly could be blamed for "making" you feel a certain way.
> 
> So we are both at risk here....
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. My poker winnings are enough to keep me smiling.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Living with the Prince of Lies, I will tell you that eye contact or not, true devoted liars can spin their webs eye contact, no eye contact, eyes gouged out..doesn't matter.


My youngest is on Parris Island right now, and her recruiter told her DON'T YOU DARE make direct eye contact with the DI's. Look more towards their ear, chin or brim of their hat. Direct eye contact is a sign of aggression and defiance......
Now, it used to be a sign of respect and trustworthiness....but it's a jacked up world so I guess all bets are off.

People who lie are simply evil.
To the core.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

quite a depressing thread. I think a little positive thinking is needed since the way we think often influences outcomes. Of course, be cautious when choosing contractors, but don't label all as bad/liars, just use more discretion in how you acquire them. And written contracts for jobs stating the fee will be paid upon satisfactory completion will go a long way toward achieving your goals.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Elkhound, an inspiration, thank you.
> I took out all the lattice panels on my deck, they were old falling apart. I've been trying to think of something less traditional to fill in the spaces.
> How do the timber tite screws work? Any designers out there want to try their hand at designing this?
> Here is what I'm working with:
> ...



just use the screws like regular wood screws....they come in all lengths and are super strong....green wood building is just that green wood...so just get building....lol...i am cracking the whip on you...roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres another screw i been using after a friend recommended them....these would be nice where you need shorter screws...the colored decking screws that use a torque head are thicker and so far are way better than regulat decking screws i have used in past and they dont seem to ream out the heads as bad...here they come in tan,brown and green.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_323960-1278-LP212STT5_0__


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

gazebo inspiration...sorry Fowler i am drifting ya thread a bit.











http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/jpeg;base64,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***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


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks for the screw information and more inspirations, I love it. My kid (adult) and I are going to do this.

Yes, Fowler, sorry for the drift, this generation is becoming branch/wood workers.

I like this design the best. http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.608037974773795686&pid=1.7


----------



## MrManifesto (Sep 23, 2011)

This generation is the same as every one before it. Some good, some bad, only difference is that we grew up and are now the adults complaining about the kids. Your parents had the same conversation haha...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes I remember the DS telling us that we wernt to look them in the eyes.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

vicker said:


> I can't believe that this thread has gone to three pages. I just want to note that Fowler is HAWT.


Only because I live in Texas.....LOL!!! Everyone is Hawt here...LOL

And whynot ....2 words, Jello shots!!! We'll make our own this time....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


>


This one is my fav!!! Can you come down and help build it?.....LOL


----------

